# How do you get your live bait (poll)



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I was just wondering how you go about getting live bait for saltwater fishing. 
I've never used anything other than a sibiki rig when kayak fishing. This is not necessarily because it is the most effective method - cast nets are illegal in Southern California.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

I mostly use lures, but when I have a need for live fish for bait I use either the sabiki rig, or a small bread-baited hook for mullet.

Dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Sweet cast net.....I love you... kissy kissy. 

The biggest problem I have using a cast net is its usually miles away from where the big fish are and requires either a big paddle or 2 trips. Lucky the swing has a built in live well in the foot well  . 
Unfortunately the bait schools where I fish are small and only have little fish anyway, so jigging's a waste of time. I used to be able to troll with a small lure or flick a little plastic to get some pike but they thin out in summer and are hard to come by.

So I guess its the cast net and some big paddles.....Damn dont you hate them branch's


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Cast nets are also illegal in NSW, but the sabiki rigs are very effective on yakkas if also very annoying. I bought a hollow bait jig rod last year, but it was impractical on the yak, so I donated it to my boating mate (now yakking mate) Gary.

Caught a few squid accidentally on plastics over the last year, and finally getting some good results on the prawn style squid jigs as well.

Slimy mackerel on a trolled lure are quite common around the headlands.

A small child from Balmoral would be effective for sharks (yet to try this).


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

sbd said:


> A small child from Balmoral would be effective for sharks (yet to try this).


Why Balmoral? Do you find the kids from wealthy families more likely to bitch, moan and generally thrash about, or is it just a class thing?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Yabby pump and cast net, but am world's worst net thrower but can get enough bait with it usually


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Bait rig - but generally I use SP's more and more.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yabbies / Squirt worms - Bait pump. (very successful- as long as you know where the nippers/worms live!)

Poddy Mullet - live bait mullet trap (depends on whether you can dfind schools of mullet)

Squid - squid jig (very unpredictable - some days plenty of squid, most days none)

Pilchards - sabiki jig (again, very unpredictable and relies on finding the schools on your sounder)

Yakkas - small hook on handline with small pieces of peeled prawn or squid (usually fairly reliable)

Bait shop - cash over the counter (this method is by far the most successful and time efficient however not as much fun)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

usually just fish lures, but when livies are required the cast net comes out. also have used yabbie pump but haven't been doing that type of fishing recently at all.....

yabbies on the sand/mud flats are killers on everyting from small whiting, bream, flatties all the way up to GT's, queenies and salmon (threadfin...the excellent eating ones)....

will have to get out there and fish the falts sometime soon.....


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm lazy if i'm going after live bait i'll put a poddy mullet trap out the night before. Just one of the cheap plastic ones with the holes at both ends, bit of bread inside and in the morning its all good.

Cheers dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

I haven't caught Yakkas in years, mainly because I haven't tried. Now that I am no longer a Land Lubber I will use the cast net slightly less and use a bait jig for yakka and hopefully slimys. 

I actually own 3 Cast nets. 1 is a draw string.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

i use a cast net when im in QLD 
a small hook with a tiny bit of bait for yakkers and slimies around the wharfs
a float with a small hook and bread sometimes dipped in tuna oil for the mullet and garfish.


----------



## kaiyak (Jul 7, 2007)

I use castnet before i bought my yak. Just wondering, does anyone use the castnet while on the yak, or do you land the yak then cast from the water's edge?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

> I use castnet before i bought my yak. Just wondering, does anyone use the castnet while on the yak, or do you land the yak then cast from the water's edge?


I have wondered the same thing as I intend to go prawning again early next year but I don't think I'd be able to cast it from my Kayak. Never know until I try I guess.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i thought about casting from a yak and can see that with a smaller net it may be possible.....doing some rough estimation i think a 4ft net could be manageable. there is a local bloke that makes nets i am trying to track him down to see if he could make for me....will let you how i go...


----------

